# How long to wait after heat to spay???



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So Luna will be 1 year the 29th of this month. We are waiting until after her first heat to spay her. I took her to the vet last week & the vet informed me Luna is in heat!! Because it's VERY light & I didn't even know it we're not exactly sure where she is in her cycle. The vet said we should assume she's just going into heat to be sure and will be done in 3 weeks so we can schedule her spay for then. My question is should we wait longer after her heat? I've read you should wait a few months to let her hormones come back to normal levels??? I would appreciate any advice I've never had a dog in heat before.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I've heard that you should wait longer as well. There is no rush once she is done with her heat cycle, you should have a 6 month or longer window to fit in the spay before her next cycle starts. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

You want to wait at least a couple of months to let the hormones settle back to normal.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Swampcollie said:


> You want to wait at least a couple of months to let the hormones settle back to normal.


Thank you, that's what I thought. Not exactly why my vet said to do it in 3 weeks ????


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Not sure why your vet said that either, but maybe they were just thinking you wanted to get it done sooner rather than later? Three weeks would be the minimum amount of time you would want to wait. Some people might have reasons for pursing a spay earlier (i.e., holidays coming up, travel, needing to an intact dong etc). My vet said a couple of months after her first heat. Really, you have 6 months until she would go into heat again. 

Piper is almost 6 months old, and I am waiting until at least her first heat at least...which for her, if she's like her mom is 7 months. If I did, I would spay her around 10-11 months. However, I might wait for a second cycle.


----------

